# Infedility in Movies... Thoughts and feelings?



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

Well.. I'm a filmmaker and I've notice a lot of love romance movies revolves around cheating at some point.

I usually get heated in the inside but its like what ever on the outside.

I always question myself why the hell do these writers think about when writing about a romance movie that makes the protagonist cheat in order to fix her/his problems with the person she/he loves... Sigh..

I just want to smack them in the face and say "You're trying to teach my kids that cheating is right when you're doing it with someone you love?!?!?"

So much Bullcraps. I am a moral man, I can basically name tons of ways to solve about the situation they make in those movies without resorting to cheating.

lol

But yea, what are you guys thought on these type of movies.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't really have much thought on these kinds of movies really. But your post did make me remember a time a few years ago when the movie with Diane Lane came out called, Unfaithful. I was watching it with my husband, and when she cheated, my husband started balling like a baby, and he said, "See women can cheat too!" :scratchhead: Umm ok, of course he was good and liquored up at the time too.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

My thought is like anything other fictional topic in books, movies, plays or musical.

It always goes to the "escape clause". People love to put themselves in a different world, frame of mind and reality. It's what we eat up. Many times, people want to put themselves in situations that, in their NORMAL everyday life, they wouldn't do, are tempted to do, or worse, have done and want the justification.

If you notice a running theme (in MOST cases, there are exceptions) men cheat and are scum bags, women cheat and it's to escape a bad husband and find their "one true love". I think you know what demographic hollywood, and others are pandering too with these story lines. The funny thing is, most women I know that enjoy the "finding their true love" type romance, don't enjoy the cheating stories. They enjoy more of the stumbling through bad relationships and when the heroine least expects it...she finds "the one". But whatever, I don't expect a lot out of hollywood.

I'm not a fan of infidelity of any kind and if I'm going to watch it in a movie, I want it real, not some glorified or justified version of it.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I was surprised at how many movies had cheating in them after I got cheated on. You don't think about it until it happens to you.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Being a filmmaker you ought to understand how other directors think. Its not about the morality at all. Its about the drama surrounding the entire situation, they're just trying to make the story spicier by exploiting that particular attribute of affairs. If there's one thing about affairs, they are not boring. Put it on the silver screen and you'll have a not so boring movie. Simple as that.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Tension and drama create interest. Resolution is more effective that way.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It always makes me sad now when I see cheating in movies.

.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

putting aside triggers-

too many films/tv shows will justify affairs

not too many will explore fall out

almost none portray it with very much realism


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

BjornFree said:


> Being a filmmaker you ought to understand how other directors think. Its not about the morality at all. Its about the drama surrounding the entire situation, they're just trying to make the story spicier by exploiting that particular attribute of affairs. If there's one thing about affairs, they are not boring. Put it on the silver screen and you'll have a not so boring movie. Simple as that.


It's not so much the directors fault, it's the writers fault for writing the script, the director just follows along the script to make the scene. 



Faithful Wife said:


> It always makes me sad now when I see cheating in movies.
> 
> .


 Why is that?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

so many romantic comedies portray the protagonist as being with the "wrong" man/woman and in the movie they find their soulmate and all is well and great 

to me that feeds so much into the fantasies that an EA is based on

just once I would like to see the realism where the "wrong" man/woman is actually a decent and fine person and the protagonist is actually the creep for looking elsewhere


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> so many romantic comedies portray the protagonist as being with the "wrong" man/woman and in the movie they find their soulmate and all is well and great
> 
> to me that feeds so much into the fantasies that an EA is based on
> 
> just once I would like to see the realism where the "wrong" man/woman is actually a decent and fine person and the protagonist is actually the creep for looking elsewhere


Agreed. It just makes my insides have huge butterflies, not the good kinds when you're single and mingling, but the bad kinds. Makes me to just really want to set out and make a film based on how people who have affairs are emotionally punished for it. I can imagine the whole scene from Passion of the Christ when Jesus was punished... Going to feed off from that to write a anti affair movie to make people realize how someone can destroy another by human being by cheating.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Nujabes said:


> Agreed. It just makes my insides have huge butterflies, not the good kinds when you're single and mingling, but the bad kinds. Makes me to just really want to set out and make a film based on how people who have affairs are emotionally punished for it. I can imagine the whole scene from Passion of the Christ when Jesus was punished... Going to feed off from that to write a anti affair movie to make people realize how someone can destroy another by human being by cheating.


click MY Story in my signature and make that into a movie
just make sure I get decent residuals


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> click MY Story in my signature and make that into a movie
> just make sure I get decent residuals


:rofl: I'm reading that right now.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well if it gets made into a movie then get Michael Fassbender to star so Dolly will go see it

unless you want realism then get Kevin James


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

It'$ all about what'$ going to $ell ticket$ and DVD$ and po$$ibly get an O$car!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> well if it gets made into a movie then get Michael Fassbender to star so Dolly will go see it
> 
> unless you want realism then get Kevin James


awww Kevin is soooo squishy cute


Unfaithful made me nauseous.I couldn't watch the whole thing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well if it gets made into a movie then get Michael Fassbender to star so Dolly will go see it


Mmm... Michael Fassbender. I like.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

They never show the cost of "Cheating" i.e. the destruction of the family, if the BS was a "Nice" person how it devestated them. Only that it is justified and leads to a better life for all.

I don't believe in Fairy Tales.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nujabes said:


> Well.. I'm a filmmaker and I've notice a lot of love romance movies revolves around cheating at some point.
> 
> *I usually get heated in the inside* but its like what ever on the outside.
> 
> ...


Yeah like "*Bridges of M*dison County*" ...everything IN ME wanted her to CHEAT In that movie...they design "the build up" THIS way. 

I am split...I love EROTICA...I love Romance...I very much enjoy a Rated R sex scene...(even if it's an affair sorry to say)...

Yet in my real life... and living...(and how we teach our kids)...we are very Old fashioned minded...I suppose this makes no sense at all. 

When I was younger, these things DID bother me... I used to frequently comment about it ....I was even bothered that everyone getting it on -wasn't married yet! ....but again...at the same time I was turned on by what was on that screen... it sucked me in.... and I didn't want to stop watching them either...

My all time favorite Drama/ Romances are the old "Courting" type....Like *Wuthering Heights*....... *Pride and Prejudice*, *Jane Eyre*.... North & South: where there is virtue, restrained Passion, tension, some hardship and finding ONE TRUE Love... just seems less of a market for these ..

Movies like *"Letters To Juliet"*, *"Safe Haven"*, *the "Notebook*", "*Message in a Bottle"*, "*A walk in the clouds"*... so many good ones too though...the list is endless. 

I do wish we had more wholesome Love stories out there to inspire our youth though...oh my yes.. I would eat that up ! 

If this is your *PASSION* in life Nujabes, if you feel that strongly, and you hold some power & creativity in your hand... by all means...Let your light shine, go against the Grain !


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Nujabes said:


> I always question myself why the hell do these writers think about when writing about a romance movie that makes the protagonist cheat in order to fix her/his problems with the person she/he loves... Sigh..
> 
> I just want to smack them in the face and say "You're trying to teach my kids that cheating is right when you're doing it with someone you love?!?!?"


What movie(s) specifically? One of the most famous was "From Here to Eternity", although they intentionally make the WS's husband look like such a bad guy so the audience won't blame her for cheating. 

In the "King of the Hill" TV show, Dale Griffith's wife Nancy was cheating on him throughout almost the entire series, and it was a running joke how he never noticed the extremely obvious signs right in front of him (starting with the fact that his son looked just like his bio-dad, not him). But it was funny.

To put in perspective, which is worse, cheating or killing? There is certainly just as much violence as infidelity in movies, possibly even more.


----------



## Air Texas (May 30, 2013)

Unfaithful is one of the most gut wrenching movies I've ever seen. Hollywood obviously isn't trying to be our collective moral compass, but rather trying to provide drama. I can do without that kind of drama though.


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yeah like "*Bridges of M*dison County*" ...everything IN ME wanted her to CHEAT In that movie...they design "the build up" THIS way.
> 
> I am split...I love EROTICA...I love Romance...I very much enjoy a Rated R sex scene...(even if it's an affair sorry to say)...
> 
> ...


I see... Have you expand to watching Asian romance drama? They're actually really good. I recommend you watch a Korean romance movie "A Moment to Remember" if you haven't already, it's way sadder than "The Notebook", which I fell asleep watching that movie lol. Probably sadder than 95% of American romance movies to be honest. But I'm not you so I can't boast it too much because you might not like it lol.

Another movie is "My Sassy Girl" in original Korean version, there is an American remake of it because it was one of the best comedy romance ever made. There are more recommendation but reply back if you need more.

And yea you bet I will go against the grain! :iagree:



Theseus said:


> What movie(s) specifically? One of the most famous was "From Here to Eternity", although they intentionally make the WS's husband look like such a bad guy so the audience won't blame her for cheating.
> 
> In the "King of the Hill" TV show, Dale Griffith's wife Nancy was cheating on him throughout almost the entire series, and it was a running joke how he never noticed the extremely obvious signs right in front of him (starting with the fact that his son looked just like his bio-dad, not him). But it was funny.
> 
> To put in perspective, which is worse, cheating or killing? There is certainly just as much violence as infidelity in movies, possibly even more.


I think the movie "Little Children" was probably the biggest movie to tick me the most in the inside but it wasn't definitely the first to.

I swear Kate Winslet is like the goddes of sl*t in movie cinema, not in porn but in movies lol. Every movie I see her in she always have sex... EVERYWHERE!

But I think the movie was anti affair because of the end of the movie they realize that cheating wasn't worth it and there was consequences involved.... But still.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Nujabes said:


> Well.. I'm a filmmaker and I've notice a lot of love romance movies revolves around cheating at some point.
> 
> I usually get heated in the inside but its like what ever on the outside.
> 
> ...


I try never to watch movies with betrayals in them- even before my ex betrayed me. 

I mean, I get the fact it's what happens in life and addressing it in movies is fair to do. But usually the betrayal is an "affair of the heart" and it makes someone wiser and better or something phoney like that. And that's where it loses me. 

Yeah, I pretty much avoid that type of stuff.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

You could choose to not watch these movies. That's why MTV is banned in my house. If cheating movies trigger you don't watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nujabes said:


> I see... Have you expand to watching Asian romance drama? They're actually really good. I recommend you watch a Korean romance movie "A Moment to Remember" if you haven't already, it's way sadder than "The Notebook", which I fell asleep watching that movie lol.
> Probably sadder than 95% of American romance movies to be honest. But I'm not you so I can't boast it too much because you might not like it lol.


 I can NOT imagine falling asleep during *THE NOTEBOOK* ... but you are obviously a man ...so that explains it...

95% Sadder...what in the world happens... is she slain with a chain saw, him killed in war. ...one of the saddest I ever watched was the British made  Breaking the Waves: about a paraplegic ...hard to watch. 
Granted, I LIKE a good tear Jerker once in a while .......but in Romance... Not so much .. "*A walk to remember* " (Our oldest son liked this one)......"*Sweet November*"... when Cancer enters the picture, someone is dying... Oh Please spare me... don't like it AT ALL ... not a good feeling, I don't care if there is something to learn. 

I saw *Love story *when I was a little girl, I would never watch that again, even then I felt the horrendous injustice... My Mother took me along once at a Drive in & I saw this one called  Buster and Billie [VHS]: ...never forget it.... she was killed...Liked the movie till that happened...like a stake through the heart. 

I guess I appreciate a Happy ending... at least them both being alive. 



> Another movie is "My Sassy Girl" in original Korean version, there is an American remake of it because it was one of the best comedy romance ever made. There are more recommendation but reply back if you need more.


 All these movies you mention....would they be with subtitles? we only have the streaming netflix, likely this stuff is not on there.



> And yea you bet I will go against the grain! :iagree:


 Why do you like more sadness though? I can see keeping the values, something honoring marriage .. all for that....but no happy endings...or maybe they do and that 95% sadness is something they encounter in the movie & overcome ? 

I enjoyed  Fireproof:  ...though many seen that as too religious/ too much salvation talk....... I do think they could have toned that down some personally.... even if it didn't bother me personally.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yeah like "*Bridges of M*dison County*" ...everything IN ME wanted her to CHEAT In that movie...they design "the build up" THIS way.
> 
> I am split...I love EROTICA...I love Romance...I very much enjoy a Rated R sex scene...(even if it's an affair sorry to say)...
> 
> ...


Depending on the version of Wuthering Heights you watch, there could be cheating in that too. And, even though nothing sexual happened in Jane Eyre, the love story is still an emotionally unfaithful one...on his side, that is.

Regardless, they're amazing stories. <3


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> All these movies you mention....would they be with subtitles? we only have the streaming netflix, likely this stuff is not on there.


I don't personally watch TV anymore and never had a TV since 2010. You can watch all if not almost all of the movies that I mention just on Youtube alone for free with English subtitles! The only downside is that they're not that high of a quality and you're watching it from a computer monitor, which isn't that big of a screen. There is a better way to watch them in higher quality and that is to download them illegally but that's going to require a little bit of computer tech savvy-ish.

A couple of movies I recommend to start you off in the Asian romance movies.

200 Pound Beauty
*200 Pounds of Beauty English Subtitle Full Movie - YouTube*

My Sassy Girl
*My Sassy Girl-Korean Movie(eng.sub)Full Movie - YouTube*

A Moment to Remember
(I couldn't find a full version on Youtube with ENG subtitles so I found it somewhere else)
*A Moment To Remember English Sub - Korean Movie*
They're put in different parts from 1 - 7. Just make sure you click the next one after done with the current one.

A Millionaires First Love
*A Millionaire's First Love 2006 (FULL MOVIE) - YouTube*

There are TONS more on the sidebar of those Youtube clips if you want to explore more movies on your own. The ones I recommend are the well known sad ones.



SimplyAmorous said:


> Why do you like more sadness though? I can see keeping the values, something honoring marriage .. all for that....but no happy endings...or maybe they do and that 95% sadness is something they encounter in the movie & overcome ?


I'm not sure I understand but I think I was bullied back when I was in school and ever since I always keep things to myself and contemplate it by myself, there wasn't really any friends or family there to support me. Through that I understand what sorrow and pain feels like and I cry easily when I understand suffering in a movie. lol


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

I didn't used to notice how often infidelity ended up in movies and books (and glorified/romanticized), but now it really jumps out at me and I feel either angry or sick.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

soulpotato said:


> I didn't used to notice how often infidelity ended up in movies and books (and glorified/romanticized), but now it really jumps out at me and I feel either angry or sick.


Yes it is romanticized. In my younger years I was seduced by this visualization.

Today, it makes me a red hot poker!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Created2Write said:


> Depending on the version of Wuthering Heights you watch, there could be cheating in that too. And, even though nothing sexual happened in *Jane Eyre*, the love story is still an emotionally unfaithful one...on his side, that is.
> 
> Regardless, they're amazing stories. <3


You are right come to think of it...

And some marriages would be a walk in hell... imagine being Rochester & married to the lunatic in the Jane Eyre movie... ...Should he never love again.... I would have sympathy.... Right or wrong...some "needs" ...like for human companionship/ affection... seem justified to me... 

No one should have to endure a spouse like that... can you imagine the bitterness & resentment....no wonder he was such a Cold unhappy man... And what was he supposed to do with her - back in those days? She belonged in an asylum.

My favorite was the one Toby Stephens was in...


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Having read the book four times, and am on the fifth time right now, that movie with Toby Stephens is the best _Jane Eyre_ movie out all of the others I have seen. The characters are so accurate, the events are accurate...the scenery is amazing...the script is superb. So, yeah. It's amazing. I love it.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> so many romantic comedies portray the protagonist as being with the "wrong" man/woman and in the movie they find their soulmate and all is well and great
> 
> to me that feeds so much into the fantasies that an EA is based on
> 
> just once I would like to see the realism where the "wrong" man/woman is actually a decent and fine person and the protagonist is actually the creep for looking elsewhere


I agree! The worst are the latino soap operas called telenovelas. The male protagonist is married when he meets the heroine, and his wife is always a jealous, controlling ***** they say. So if the wife fights back against the ' true lovestory" she automatically becomes the villaine. Watch alondra or marielena- the most horrible examples. I hate serials that glorify honewreckers and teach that cheating is just fine because the ow is beautiful enough and there is "true love".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't like any adaption of 'Jane Eyre' because they always make Jane too pretty. Ditto Elizabeth and Jane Bennett, Jane is supposed to be more beautiful and she never is. Quibble, quibble, quibble.

Plenty of adultery, at least emotional, in Wuthering Heights. I don't think Emily Bronte thought much of marriage. Nor did Charlotte, by some accounts. The hero of Villette was pretty clearly based on a married man she was in love with.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Lyris said:


> Plenty of adultery, at least emotional, in Wuthering Heights. I don't think Emily Bronte thought much of marriage. Nor did Charlotte, by some accounts. The hero of Villette was pretty clearly based on a married man she was in love with.


I guess I am a bad person ...an admitted pathetic Romantic... I don't believe one can stop the raging rush of Romantic attachment..... some things are just too powerful... they'd be better off to shoot themselves in the head - than try to get over the one they found....unfortunately, regardless of their situation ...so it seems. 

I highly enjoyed this version of the  The Scarlet Letter : Josef Sommer, Meg Foster 









Full of sin & wrong in the eyes of ..everyone.....but yet.. Love holds on until the very end.... Even Christianity's Holy books that condemn such behavior has their own stories of unrelenting Passion..... *David and Bathsheba* - he killed her husband Uriah, then comforted her and lay with her...

*Jacob and Rachel* (poor Leah his 1st wife - he was tricked & worked 14 yrs to be with Rachel, imagine how Leah felt!) ....

Love unrequited / betrayed, no pain can reach deeper to the soul ....yet when found & experienced with another ...no high higher...it's just something we can't put into words, even understand, or put reigns on... so it seems. 

Right or wrong...The movies give us THIS....especially those older ones where restraint is struggled with vehemently. 

Now a days, we get a lot of "friends with benefits" movies....a "fooled around and fell in love" type feel...it's not quite the same.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

When I was a kid, there was an Alan Alda movie called Same Time Next Year (this man and woman met up every summer for decades to carry on an affair). I saw that movie a bunch of times and thought it was incredibly romantic..... I did not understand until adulthood just how wrong the whole thing was. I had never considered the spouses of the movie couple until then. 

.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't think that Ruth...whatever her last name was...in the Masterpiece Theater version of _Jane Eyre_ was very pretty at all. She was too tall, as Jane was supposed to be very petite and small...but I didn't feel she was even traditionally pretty. Moreover, she acted the role superbly, as did Toby Stephens as Mr. Rochester, although he _was_ too handsome for the part. But still, I care much more about how the role is acted than whether or not the actor or actress looks like the character is described in the book.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Created2Write said:


> I didn't think that Ruth...whatever her last name was...in the Masterpiece Theater version of _Jane Eyre_ was very pretty at all. She was too tall, as Jane was supposed to be very petite and small...but I didn't feel she was even traditionally pretty. Moreover, she acted the role superbly, as did Toby Stephens as Mr. Rochester, although he _was_ too handsome for the part. But still, I care much more about how the role is acted than whether or not the actor or actress looks like the character is described in the book.


I can't believe you have read this book 4 times & going on the 5th... where in the world do you find the time [email protected]#$% I have never read a book twice in my life.. I should have at least read Wuthering Heights ..adored that movie so much. Will I ever read the book even once ~ I don't know! 

Then there is movies like "*Fatal Attraction*"







that show the UGLY/ dangerous/ Destructive side to Infidelity >> * PLOT*: "A married man's one night stand comes back to haunt him when that lover begins to stalk him and his family."

Should more of these type be made?? My mind slips right now to others like this ....this one was very hard to forget!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Nujabes said:


> Well.. I'm a filmmaker and I've notice a lot of love romance movies revolves around cheating at some point.
> 
> I usually get heated in the inside but its like what ever on the outside.
> 
> ...


Drama sells and movies and shows are indeed driven be profit. Maybe one day you'll be a guy who writes and directs movies with underlying principles or morals you find admirable. Or even movies with infidelity that's does more than glamourize then vilian/hero theme.


----------



## Foolish1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> When I was a kid, there was an Alan Alda movie called Same Time Next Year (this man and woman met up every summer for decades to carry on an affair). I saw that movie a bunch of times and thought it was incredibly romantic..... I did not understand until adulthood just how wrong the whole thing was. I had never considered the spouses of the movie couple until then.
> 
> .


My mother loves this movie, along with Brief Encounter. And my father cheated on her! I've always hated these types of movies. I watch Sleepless in Seattle and root for Bill Pullman's character. He has allergies and is a bit dorky ... what a monster.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

The biggest "rugsweeping" was in "The Kids Are All Right.." Julianne Moore has an affair with Mark Ruffalo & Anette Bening gave her the silent treatment for a few days & then all was forgotten. It burned me.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh Emerald...dang, I was planning on seeing that movie, but didn't know it had an infidelity theme. sigh....

.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh Emerald...dang, I was planning on seeing that movie, but didn't know it had an infidelity theme. sigh....
> 
> .


I liked the premise of the movie. 2 children of a lesbian couple want to get to know their sperm donor. The affair was IMO the "shock factor" to sell tickets & show almost naked bodies....& of course the non-lesbian population doesn't want to only see near naked women....a more realistic affair would have been with another woman.......


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

For sure. 

.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Infidelity in Movies... Thoughts and feelings?*



Almostrecovered said:


> click MY Story in my signature and make that into a movie
> *just make sure I get decent residuals*


You can certainly do the same for mine, but please take the liberty of just donating those residuals to some charitable cause, helping indigent people in similar circumstances get through painful situations like these!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I stopped watching Nurse Hawthorn after the infidelity bit in the series. In fact, I stopped watching part way through the infidelity episode and have never bothered to go back to it.

It boils my blood and drives me bat poo crazy. It's glamorizing something that is so very hurtful and downright inhumane to do to someone. I won't watch movies or tv series with infidelity in it. No thank you, I'm not supporting that kind of mentality.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I imagine, given the preponderance of posts on TAM about infidelity, it is not unusual that many here would prefer not to watch films that portray that side of human activity. Does that mean such films shouldn't be made? Or films that depict smoking or drug use or glorify violence or any number of other activities?
And the story of unfaithfulness, as others have pointed out, provides a strong dramatic conflict and that sells tickets. Alfred Hitch**** once said, "The more successful the villain, the more successful the picture." What villain is more successful at being a villain as in despicable and tow-faced than the one who lures the hero or heroine into the web of deceit of being unfaithful?

I can't watch movies about dads dying who gather the whole family around for one last time at Christmas because my dad died when i was 14 and he loved those family gatherings. But I don't begrudge those filmmakers who make those movies. Granted there are far fewer of those stories on celluloid than the unfaithful but we all have some achilles heel.


----------

